
The wondrous life and mysterious death of Golden Eagle 1703 - Thevet
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/01/golden-eagles-us-dying-why
======
skunkworker
That was a fascinating read, and I had no idea the national eagle repository
existed which sounds like a great program from my cursory knowledge

[https://www.fws.gov/eaglerepository/](https://www.fws.gov/eaglerepository/)

